# Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

*Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Hi ,
ich bin schon seit langem auf der Suche nach einer Chromerei die mir vielleicht die Metalteile meines Pc´s verchromt ! 

Ich hatte eine Anfrage bei einer Frima gemacht und diese tolle E-Mail zurück bekommen :

*Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,*

*unter Bezugnahme auf Ihre Anfrage müssen wir Ihnen leider  mitteilen, dass wir keine Kunststoffteile veredeln können.*

*Zur Veredlung des PCs müssten alle Teile entlackt und geschliffen  und poliert werden. Aufgrund des Basis-Materials muss damit gerechnet werden,  dass das Ergebnis kein Spiegelglanz ist.*

*Nach unseren Erfahrungen würden wir die Kosten auf ca. 1000,-- €  schätzen.*

Also ich weiß noch aus alten Roller Zeiten , da hat man für das Chromen von einem Pott 100-150€ bezahlen müssen , für den pc habe ich dann so mit 200-300€ gerechnet aber net mit 1000€ !  
Deswegen wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand gute Kontakte in der Branche hat ? 

Was haltet ihr allgemein davon ? Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit mir das Case von einem Lackier Meister mit Chrom-Lack machen zu lassen , aber ich bin mir da noch unsicher , da dieser Spiegelgalnz nicht richtig druch kommt =/ !

Für Tip´s und Anregungen bin ich wie immer dankbar ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## DanielX (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Hier wollte ich mal die Tage anfragen ob die mir nen paar Teile verchromen, kannst ja sonnst dort nachfragen. 

Info + Kontakt

Chromlack würde ich nicht machen, du erhälst sicherlich nicht so eine schöne Oberfläche wie bei echtem Chrom.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Hier wollte ich mal die Tage anfragen ob die mir nen paar Teile verchromen, kannst ja sonnst dort nachfragen.
> 
> Info + Kontakt
> 
> ...




Ist nett von dir aber mit denen habe ich schon telefoniert und zu hören bekommen : " Nein soetwas machen wir nicht " !

Irgendwie sträuben sich viele dagegen ein Pc Gehäuse zu Chromen !

Dabei kann das doch gar nicht so schlimm sein , die vorarbeiten , also entlacken und schleifen würde ich ja sogar noch machen und die Plastikteile würde ich abbauen !

Mfg Micha


----------



## DanielX (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Sonst sag nicht die sollen dir ein PC-Gehäuse verchromen, sondern frag ob sie dir 4-5 Aluminium-Platten (das auseinander gebaute Gehäuse) verchromen würden?

Also wenns denen nur darum geht das sie kein PC-Gehäuse verchromen wollen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## exa (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

ja dann entlack und schleif und polier doch schon mal, vllt kommt das ja schon an deinen wunsch heran, dann einfach klarlack drauf und gut is^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Wenn du richtigen Spiegelchrom kennst dann bringt selbst das beste polieren nichts ! da kommste mit polieren nie hin ! Das sieht dann eher aus wie Glanz-Nickel oder so in der Art aber wie Chrom wird man das nie hinbekommen ! 


Kennt ihr die Chrom Auto´s von Mercedes ? Das ist ja auch ein Lack !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den gibts ja auch in Gold - Chrom 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich so ein Lack kriegen würde , wäre das ganz kein Problem mehr !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Musst ja nicht erwähnen das es ein PC gehäuse ist,auseinendergebaut isses das ja nichtmehr

MTM hat mal für einen Scheich nen A8 K500 verchromt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

naja ich denke das das nicht so einfach ist, weil lack ja schließlich richtig angewendet werden will, gerade in diesem fall, und ich denke da ist auch noch einiges an polieren angesagt


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Ich würde an deiner stelle direkt zum galvanisierer gehen mit den einzelteilen die du verchromen willst und fragen was das dann kostet. und dann kannst auch gleich besprechen was man als vorarbeit machen müsstest aber glaub mir das ist ne scheis arbeit die lange dauert darum kommt das mit den 1000€ sicher hin

vorallem bei einem hochglanzchrom müssen die flächen wirklich richtig polliert sein sonst siehst jeden kratzer


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Das entlacken schleifen und Polieren würde ich ja selbst machen bzw würde es alles Glasperl-strahlen ! Das sollte ausreichen , die Oberfläche ist dann wie ein Kinderpopo ! Da muss man auch nicht mehr viel Polieren !

Hab gerade druch Zufall diese SEITE hier gefunden !

Ich glaub da klingel ich morgen erst mal durch , die Bilder und Fakten sind sehr beeindruckend ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## o!m (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Ich arbeite aushilfsmäßig in einem Galvanikbetrieb; auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß das Dir nicht weiterhilft: Wenn dort etwas verchromt wird, wird es grundsätzlich vorher vernickelt, da die Chromschicht ohne Nickelschicht drunter nicht halten würde. Je größer die Teile (es geht nach Oberfläche), desto schwieriger ist es auch, eine gleichmäßige Verchromung hinzukriegen.

Dann hast Du schonmal zwei Arbeitsgänge - die wiederum aus mehreren Arbeitsgängen bestehen: Vernickeln: Einmal Ultraschall in basischer Lösung, einmal Ultraschall in saurer Lösung, Spülen, Entfetten, Dekapieren (Oberflächenbehandlung mit Schwefelsäure), wieder spülen, dann endlich vernickeln. Nach dem Nickelbad spülen und trocknen. 

Verchromen: Entfetten, Spülen, Dekapieren, wieder spülen, dann das eigentliche verchromen, zweimal spülen, entgiften mit Bisulfit (Chrom-VI ist ein SAUZEUG!), wieder ins Ultrschall, dann trocknen.

Dann ist der Kram fertig, aber da sind ja noch die ganzen Abwässer, die entsorgt werden müssen; und nicht einfach in den Kanal damit. Sicher war das noch vor 10 Jahren einfacher, den Müll loszuwerden; heute kostet das richtig Geld.

Außerdem kannst man nicht sicher sein, ob die Teile auch gut werden. Wenn man Pech hat, muss die Chromschicht erstmal wieder runter und dann von vorn. Das must Du dann auch bezahlen. Grade die Seitenwände eines Rechnergehäuses stelle ich mir ziemlich heikel vor das entsprechend hinzukriegen. Da gibt es keine Richtlinien, da muß man auf Erfahrung zurückgreifen und probieren. Und man braucht mindestens eine eher mehrere Kontaktstellen an dem Werkstück, was veredelt werden soll. Das heißt: Kann man es in den Bädern nicht klammern - was bei den PC-Teilen wohl die Regel sein wird, müssen Löcher gebohrt werden. Und die sind nach dem Verchromen immer noch da. 

Sind die Computerteile aus Stahl, ist es - relativ - einfach. Aluminium ist sehr schwer zu verchromen.

Kunstoffteile können übrigens auch verchromt werden, ist nur leider noch aufwendiger - und noch teurer. 



EDIT: Hab' auf meiner HD ein paar Bilder eines verchromten Stacker 832 gefunden.


----------



## fhantastic (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

das ist definitiv ein Versuch wert 

Sieht wirklich beeindruckend aus


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

@ o!m 

Hab vielen Dank für so eine ausführliche Erklärung , nun kann ich mir das alles auch ein bißchen besser vorstellen , vor allem auch die Kosten ! 

Das es so umständlich ist wusste ich als Laie nicht ! Ich kenne das nur aus alten Roller-Tuning Zeiten , da haben wir den pott eingeschickt !

4 Tage später und 140€ ärmer war er wieder da in einem verdammt geilem Spiegelchrom !

Dann werde ich morgen wohl erst mal bei der Chromlack Firma anfragen , deren Arbeiten sehen auch sehr sehr gut aus ! 

Edit : @ o!m Das Stacker ist Porno !!!!!!!! So , genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt !!!
Richtiger Spiegelchrom oder Lack ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## o!m (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Der Stacker ist wohl echtes Chrom, nicht bloß Lack. Ich schau noch mal, ob ich die Seite finde wo ich die Bilder herhabe... möglicherweise hat der Mensch ja was von seinen Erfahrungen zu Besten gegeben.

PS: Ich hab ebenfalls angefragt, Teile für den Compi zu verchromen. Habe ein Schulterzucken verbunden mit Kopfschütteln als Antwort erhalten... Eine der Arbeitskräfte dort würde mir aber zumindest mal meine Kupferbase für meinen CPU-Pot verchromen... wenn sie denn mal fertig ist... immerhin etwas!

EDIT: Habs gefunden, bzw. nicht gefunden: Der Thread war im XS Forum, über hundert Seiten lang mit unglaublich vielen Bildern; nun ist er weg, keiner weiß warum - aber es gibt immerhin einen Nachfolgethread. Da ist auch ein oder zwei silberglänzende Gehäuse dabei, aber "nur" poliert und lackiert. Vielleicht eine Alternative - sieht schließlich auch nicht schlecht aus!

Nochmal EDIT: Der Chromstacker ist auch dabei, aber weniger Bilder als ich in Erinnerung hatte.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Wäre echt mal Klasse wenn du was finden würdest !

Ich hab mir das echt nicht so kompliziert vorgestellt , deswegen habe ich auch so oft am Telefon ein : " Nein sowas machen wir nicht " als Antwort bekommen ! 

Das Stacker ist wirklich ein Sahnestück ! 

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe und den Link 

Das polierte Gehäuse im Nvidia Style kommt dem ja schon sehr Nahe !
Ich werde mich morgen erst mal mit der Lack Firma in Kontakt setzen !
Mal gucken was die für einen Preis vorschlagen , deren Bilder in der Galerie sehen verdammt gut aus und wenn das nichts werden sollte muss ich mich wohl weiter nach einer Chromerei umgucken , doch werde dann schonmal die Vorarbeiten erledigen um den Firmen vernüftige Bilder schicken zu können !

Mfg Micha


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Moin, da das "Verchromen" bei meinem Mod zu Einsatz kommen soll habe ich mich mal ein wenig damit beschäftigt und mich mit Fachleuten unterhalten. Das Problem sind ja die Plastikteile, da ist nichts zu machen. Zumindest nicht ohne mit Lack zu arbeiten.

Chromlack - Tears of Chrome - Chromlack, Verspiegelung, Effektlack und Autolack bei der GR Lackschmiede Lackiererei

Das soll die einzigste Möglichkeit sein, einen Chromeffekt "Originalgetreu" auch auf Plastikteilen zu erhalten. (Habe ich mir aber auch nur von Fachleuten sagen lassen)

Aber als Laie der keinen Plan von Lackierarbeiten hat wollte ich das Zeug nicht verarbeiten...


----------



## o!m (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Ich hab da nochwas.

PS Lackierungen GmbH



> Chrom-Optik
> 
> Mit Hilfe der chemischen Metallisierung - auch Chromlackierung oder Verspiegelung genannt - erstellen wir perfekt in Metall-Optik erscheinende Oberflächen für Design- und Kunstwerke.
> 
> ...




Fa. Hübner verchromt auch Kunststoffteile.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Na da muss ich doch morgen mal zwei anrufe machen...!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

So heute nochmal bei der Firma *Horvat GmbH/* Chrom-Lack angerufen !

Morgen im laufe des Tages bekomme ich ein Kostenvoranschlag !

Ich bin gespannt wie hoch sich die Kosten wohl belaufen werden !

Werde euch informieren sobald ich den Kostenvoranschlag bekommen habe !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Naja um euch mal auf dem Laufenden zu halten , ich hab Anfang letzter Woche mit dem Chef der besagten Firma telefoniert , da ich selber auf der Arbeit ware musste ich das Gespräch vorzeitig beenden mit der Bitte mich eine halbe Stunde später noch mal anzurufen ! Danach kam kein Anruf mehr und ich versuche schon seit Freitag dort jemanden zu erreichen was nicht möglich ist !

Das hat mich so aufgeregt das ich mir heute von unserem Zulieferer eine Dose Chromlack sowie eine Dose Klarlack hab mitbringen lassen (auf Firmenkosten  ) ! Nun probier ich das am Weekend selber !

Natürlich bleib ich am Ball und versuche die Firma zu erreichen , nur sowas ist kein Kundenservice ! Die brauchen ja schon ewig für ein Kostenvoranschlag den ich immer noch nicht habe ?!

Mfg Micha


----------



## MiniMe1978 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

ich glaub wenn man das mit chromlack macht muss es echt super eben sein alles und nirgends spuren von kratzern oder ähnlichem, da man es sofort sehen würde


----------



## tobi757 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

Ja, da hat MiniMe1978 wohl recht, aber vllt. hat er ja Glück ...


----------



## MiniMe1978 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

vor allem auf großen, glatten flächen, wie einer tür oder so


----------



## Hermy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

http://www.chromlack.de/lang-de/chromlack.html

schau ma in die gallery bei denen, die haben sogar helme u fingernägel verchromt ^^ ich glaub die sollten das scho hinbekommen das case in chrom zu hüllen


----------



## fhantastic (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

DIe ham Sidos Masken verchromt


----------



## [WW]Don-Ak47 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*



Hermy schrieb:


> Chromlack vom feinsten - Individuelle Verspiegelung
> 
> schau ma in die gallery bei denen, die haben sogar helme u fingernägel verchromt ^^ ich glaub die sollten das scho hinbekommen das case in chrom zu hüllen



Auf der ersten Seite, ist bereits der Link, ist glaub ich die Firma wo er nachgefragt hat.


----------



## EyeForce (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Verchromen ! Nur wo ?*

lol aufm 2video mit dem smart steht "MOS" was für mosbach steht, die stadt ist nur 15km von mir entfernt XD

aber sonst können die ja echt gut verchromen


----------

